# Good New From my Small TNR/Rescue group.



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

As all of us know who are doing TNR, it is a totally grassroots movement. Its all the little groups which are going to change the fate of feral cats and one day we will have no more homeless cats!

Paws Patrol did a count today and this is what we came up with! Here's the great news--since our beginning in April 2006 through today, we have 
trapped 1032 cats. Quite an impressive number for a small organization. In fact, this month we trapped 51 and had them spayed and neutered.

I think half the cats trapped were once someones companion cats that we vetted, brought back to health, fostered in our homes and adopted back out into inside only forever homes.

I hope this encourages all those in the trenches doing TNR. We started with 7 people and fluxuate with the snow birds here up to 20 sometimes.
Its amazing what a few dedicated women and a couple men can do!!!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! That is great news. You've inspired me to make that phone call to my local group. I've been reading about this for a while now, already filled out the application. Time to walk the walk.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

*AWESOME!!!:kittyturn*


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are amazing numbers! You and every single one of the volunteers should be commended for sticking to the job of TNR. It's so hard at times. 
The rewards are great, but there is heartache too. 

Especially impressive to me is your 50 percent re-adoption rate on cats that otherwise would have led a short, stressful life.


----------

